# Oliver Byrd Shelix Benchtop Planer



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you tried running an extremely figured piece of wood through, maybe something exotic and hard? I'm curious if it would tear out at all. Any snipe?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very interesting…I have the DW735 but if I had to replace , I would consider it.


----------



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

Allen I have not tried an extremely figured piece just the Birdseye and Curly Cherry. I had no tear-out it was just smooth. The Paduk is the only exotic I have tried so far. The snipe is very minimal on some boards you can't see but can feel a slight snipe. I am sure if you got it in the right light you could see it. Should be easy to sand out. I have not tried the infeed and outfeed tables to see if I can improve. Everything was set up like the factory sets it. Each machine is calibrated at Oliver before shipment. I did buy direct from Oliver. Plus fast shipment.


----------



## dmo0430 (Aug 28, 2015)

How was the snipe at the ends of the boards? Thanks for a great review. I've noticed this one pop up in some advertisements.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

If you get a chance, could you try running a few boards through the wrong grain direction and see if it tears out at all? I seriously need a replacement for my DW733.


----------



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

Hi Bob sorry it took longer to get back to you but I just finished my tests. Using Cheery, Oak, and Birdseye Maple I see no difference running with the grain direction. Both ways were extremely smooth. Oliver does suggest you run with the grain. This machine seems similar to the Dewalt 734 except with the upgrades. The lock for the carriage is what makes it similar to the 734. I was ready to pull the trigger on the 734 before I saw this unit. The cost was a big factor for wanting the 734 and reviews. But saw so many reviews on people switching to the Shelix head that I decided to go for this which is way cheaper than an upgrade. So I sold a couple of tools I didn't use and my final cost was $4oo. After a week I am just in love with this unit. Hope this helps.


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

How helpful, if at all, is the carriage lock? What happens if you don't engage it? I have a 735 and it does not have a carriage lock.


----------



## AWOL (May 9, 2011)

I wish I would have done the same. I ordered a Byrd/shelix helical head for my Dewalt 735 in late January. I was told then they were back ordered 4 months. I got all sorts of "progress" emails from them until it was "in QC and assembly" then nothing. I am still waiting. Now they say orders are taking 24 weeks! That may be underestimated too. No offer of a refund, Too late to ask the CC company for money back. Ordering from them was a huge mistake

I have been working with Sapele and been through a few sets of blades now. The whole reason I bought the helical head was not to have to spend money on planner blades. I should have just sold the Dewalt and bought a new planer that comes with a helical head. I would have gladly spent a few extra dollars. Hindsight is 20-20 but I would not recommend the Byrd modification given the current lead-times as well variety and prices on planers that are already equipped with helical heads.


----------



## ljislink (Aug 22, 2021)

Thinking of buying one but read a review where guy was complaining the in/out feed tables had bent/warped after a few months of use. What's your opinion on the tables and after some use would you still recommend the planer ?
Thanks


----------



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

Can't say I have had that problem. Run quite of few boards through it and no issues.


----------



## WilsonLR (Oct 21, 2021)

@chip73: How is it after a year? Does the carriage lock prevent snipe? The Laguna PX12 twin of this unit has a spiral cutterhead and by one account, to prevent snipe, you have to joint one face of the board first. Otherwise you get snipe Also, isn't the maximum turret stop of 3/4" a bit limiting?


> Can t say I have had that problem. Run quite of few boards through it and no issues.
> 
> - chip73


@chip73: How is it after a year? At current $999 pricing, it's still better than 734 or 735 plus a $500 Byrd Shelix. The Grizzly G0940 twin doesn't have the carriage lock. The Laguna PX12 twin of this unit has a spiral cutterhead and by one account, to prevent snipe, you have to joint one face of the board first. Otherwise you get snipe 
Does the Oliver carriage lock prevent snipe?
Is the maximum turret stop of 3/4" a bit limiting?


----------



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

I have used this a lot over the last year. It has performed extremely well and I have no snipe when I am careful ie: not pushing a board at an angle when I start and not taking off too much material Depends on the material as to how much snipe. When I do get it is minor and I can get it out by removing smaller amounts of material Very happy with my purchase. The 3/4 stop is not a huge issue especially if you take time to set up the gauge.


----------



## WilsonLR (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks. So as far as repeatability goes, using the Wixey gauge substitutes for the lack of thickness stops? That is, the Wixey is reliable?


----------



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

Yes, the Wixey gage is extremely reliable.


----------



## WalterLantz (Jun 5, 2020)

@chip73 Can you tell us where this was made? USA?


----------

